# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Χρωμοφλάς - Strobos

## d.r soutras

Καλησπέρα παίδες. Καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε.

Έχω ένα μικρό προβληματάκι. Έχω μια συσκευή, στρόμπο μπορούμε να την αποκαλέσουμε αν κ άλλη είναι η λειτουργία της, η οποία έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κ δεν μπορώ να βρώ το εξάρτημα που κάνει την ζημιά. 

Συνδέω την συσκευή, την ενεργοποιώ κ αντί να αναβοσβύνουν οι λάμπες της αρχίζουν κ πετάνε σπίθες 2 διάδρομοι της, τοποθέτησα σιλικόνη (μπακάλικος τρόπος το ξέρω) ανάμεσα στους διαδρόμους αυτούς (η απόσταση τους είναι μικρη) σταμάτησε σε εκείνο το σημείο να πετάει σπίθες αλλα το πρόβλημα χειροτέρεψε. Στους ίδιους διαδρόμους πιο κάτω με μεγαλύτερη απόσταση μεταξύ τους, δημιούργησε κατι σαν φωτοβολταικό τόξο κ παραλίγο να πάρω φωτιά.

Οι πυκνωτές πιστεύω πως δεν φταίνε, υπάρχει όμως ένα εξαρτηματάκι το οποίο μοιάζει σαν κρυσταλλάκι με ένα καλώδιο απο επάνω που πιστεύω πως δημιουργεί το βραχυκύκλωμα.

Πήγα την συσκευή σε 2 γνωστά καταστηματα της Αθήνας κ δεν μπόρεσαν να το αναγνωρίσουν.
Ελπίζω τα τσακάλια του φόρουμ μας να μπορέσουν.

Υ.Γ: Απολογούμαι για το μεγάλο κ κουραστικό τόπικ.

----------


## d.r soutras

Επισυνάπτω τις φωτό.

----------


## Nemmesis

κα8αρισε παρα πολυ καλα την σολδερινη που ειναι πανω στην πλακετα με καθαρο ασετον η διαλιτικο νιτρου μεχτι να μην βλεπεις πουθενα αυτη την καφε παστα... παρε και ενα σπρει βερνικη διαφανες καντο και λογικα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα... αυτο ολο ειναι κιτακι το οποιο το αγορασες και το συναρμολογισες εσυ?

----------


## Alco

δεν μας δίχνεις καλά το υλικό, ξεκόλισε το και μέτρησε το με ενα πολύμετρο, μάλλον κανένα πηνίο μπορεί να ειναι.

----------


## d.r soutras

Δεν θέλω φίλε Nemmesis να το ψεκάσω με πλαστικό σπρέυ διότι δεν ειναι δικιά μου η πλακέτα. Πιστεύω επίσης ότι εαν το ψεκάσω θα σκάσει κανα εξάρτημα διότι το ρεύμα δεν θα μπορεί να διαφύγει. το κύκλωμα είναι απο Γαλλία, δεν είναι κιτακι.

Φιλε Alco κ μένα για πηνίο μου κάνει αλλά τι να μετρήσω;; Χωρητικότητα;;

----------


## Nemmesis

ε καθαρισε το τουλαχιστον... ειναι απαραδεκτη τοση σολδερινη στα κυκλωματα με πολα βολτ... λογικο ειναι να τσιτσιριζει...

----------


## gep58

Πέρα από το καθάρισμα που πολύ σωστά προανέφερε ο Παναγιώτης, 
επειδή έχει προηγηθεί και τόξο θα πρέπει να "ξύσεις" και την επιφάνεια της πλακέτας στα σημεία αυτά. 
Εννοώ φρεζάρισμα σε κάποιο βάθος γιατί ήδη έχει δημιουργηθεί αγώγιμο υλικό με τους σπινθηρισμούς οπότε μόνο πλύσιμο δεν παρέχει εγγύηση! 
Αυτό που βλέπεις με το καλωδιάκι έιναι ο μ/ς έναυσης της λάμπας xenon και έχει 2 ακροδέκτες και το καλώδιο.

Γιατί το ονομάζεις χρωμοφλάς;

gep58

----------


## d.r soutras

> Αυτό που βλέπεις με το καλωδιάκι έιναι ο μ/ς έναυσης της λάμπας xenon και έχει 2 ακροδέκτες και το καλώδιο.
> Γιατί το ονομάζεις χρωμοφλάς;


Ο.κ απο άυριο θα πέσει καθαριότητα.. σήμερα ποτάκι!
Μ/ς έναυσης;;;; _Βρήκα info απο το νετ: Ο μετασχηματιστής ανεβάζει την τάση του ρεύματος σε υψηλή τιμή ώστε στο διάκενο των ηλεκτροδίων έναυσης να αναπτύσσεται ισχυρός σπινθήρας._  
Κάτι σαν στάρτερ δηλαδή; Μήπως ο μικρός σπινθηρισμός που υπήρχε ανάμεσα στους διαδρόμους ήταν η σωστή λειτουργία του κυκλώματος Η' λέω πάλι μαλ@#$κίες;;;
Γνωρίζεις φίλε gep58 που μπορώ να το βρώ;

Αυτό πιστεύεις ότι ειναι το πρόβλημα;;; Τους πυκνωτές τους μέτρησα κ παίζουν οκ.

Την εν λόγω συσκευή την χρησιμοποιούν οι οπτικοί για το "βάψιμο" των φακών. Τοποθετούν μέσα τους φακούς οι οποίοι μόλις έχουν βγεί απο το "βαφείο" κ σε συνδυασμό με τις ακτίνες UV η βαφή απλώνεται ομοιόμορφα σε όλους τους πόρους του φακού. Κάτι σαν επίστρωση ας πούμε.

----------


## chip

ΚΑι ύστερα σου λέει πάρε εισαγώμενο! Αυτό είναι χίλιες φορές χειρότερο από το χειρότερο ελληνικό. Που ακούστηκε τέτοιο κύκλωμα με βρόμικη πλακέτα. Από την άλλη αν ήταν εργασία σε σχολή θα πρέπε να κοπεί όποιος την έκανε και να μην έχει δικαίωμα να την ξαναπαραδώσει για τουλάχιστον 6 μήνες.... γιατί το λέω αυτό? Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να αποφύγει κανεις σε κυκλώματα υψηλής τάσης είναι οι γωνίες και αυτό είναι γεμάτο με τέτοιες!

----------


## moutoulos

Επειδή είμαι "πλακετάς", θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ, οτι η σχεδίαση του 
τυπωμένου είναι λίγο ..., ως αρκετά χάλια.

----------


## Nemmesis

ναι ωντος ειναι σκ@τ@ η πλακετα... λες και ειναι το το 1970...

----------


## gep58

d.r soutras,

από τις φωτογραφίες που έδωσες έβγαλα το σχηματικό, αν θέλεις στα ερωτηματικά συμπλήρωσε τις τιμές να το έχουμε ολοκληρωμένο.

Όπως ανέφεραν και τα παιδιά αυτή η πλακέτα έχει γίνει αν μη τι άλλο στο πόδι! Και νομίζω ανέφερες για επαγγελματική συσκευή κατασκευής σε ευρωπαΐκό κράτος. 
Εκτός αν το πρωτότυπο είναι όντως ευρωπαΐκό και εδώ βλέπουμε κάποια κακή αντιγραφή!

Μην ψάχνεις για κανένα ελαττωματικό εξάρτημα! 
Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται καθαρά στους διαδρόμους της πλακέτας και στις φωτογραφίες, παρακάτω, σου δέιχνω δύο τρόπους να το ξεπεράσεις.

Στην μία πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις τους διαδρόμους στα σημεία με τις κόκκινες διακεκομμένες και να γεφυρώσεις με δύο καλώδια, ενώ στην άλλη χρησιμοποιώντας κάποια σέγα, να κάνεις τα κοψίματα όπως δείχνουν οι κόκκινες γραμμές. Η γνώμη μου είναι να ακολουθήσεις τον πρώτο τρόπο.

Εκτός αν θέλεις να κατασκευάσεις νέα και σωστή πλακέτα πες μου να βγάλω το τυπωμένο. 



> Μήπως ο μικρός σπινθηρισμός που υπήρχε ανάμεσα στους διαδρόμους ήταν η σωστή λειτουργία του κυκλώματος


αυτό είναι λάθος! Και δεν έχει να κάνει τίποτα από αυτό που έγραψες



> θα σκάσει κανα εξάρτημα διότι το ρεύμα δεν θα μπορεί να διαφύγει


*   Προσοχή χρειάζεται οποσδήποτε ακόμη κι όταν αποσυνδέεις την τροφοδοσία! Οι πυκνωτές δεν εκφορτίζουν πλήρως!*

Καλή ευκολία...
gep58

----------


## d.r soutras

> Στην μία πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις τους διαδρόμους στα σημεία με τις κόκκινες διακεκομμένες και να γεφυρώσεις με δύο καλώδια,


Φίλε gep58 έκανα ότι μου είπες αλλά δίχως αποτέλεσμα, αφαίρεσα τους διαδρόμους εντελώς (ντρέμελ με πετρίτσα) κ ένωσα τα σημεία με καλώδιο, καθάρισα την πλακέτα. Την ενεργοποίησα, η αλήθεια είναι οτι σπινθηρισμοί δεν παρουσιάστηκαν αλλά δεν είχαμε το επιθυμητό αποτέλσμα.

Έχεις / έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποια αλλη λύση/συμβουλή;;


Υ.Γ: Συγνώμη για το delay αλλά είχα πρόβλημα υγείας.

----------


## gep58

Πρώτα απ΄όλα περαστικά και να είσαι καλά!



> ...σπινθηρισμοί δεν παρουσιάστηκαν αλλά δεν είχαμε το επιθυμητό αποτέλσμα.


αν θέλεις περιέγραψε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει (δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς).

gep58

----------


## d.r soutras

Σταμάτησαν οι σπίθες (βραχυκύκλωμα) ανάμεσα στους διαδρόμους της αλλά δεν ανάβουν οι λάμπες.

----------


## chip

μήπως έχουν καει οι λάμπες και γι αυτό το λόγο η τάση ανέβαινε πιο ψηλά σε σχέση με την κακή λειτουργία και γι αυτό άρχισε ο σπινθηρισμός? (άσχετα από την κακή σχεδίαση της πλακέτας)

----------


## gep58

d.r soutras,

θέλω πρώτα να δεις προσεκτικά αν *έκοψες και σύνδεσες ακριβώς*  :Blink:  όπως υπέδειξα στην φωτογραφία μήπως το σημείο που ενώνεται το καλωδιάκι του μ/σ έναυσης έμεινε στον αέρα;

Μετά να μετρήσεις με βολτόμετρο, χωρίς τις λάμπες, επάνω στις κλέμενς τους (ακρέες θέσεις κι όχι μεσαία) αν υπάρχουν περίπου 350V DC και στις δύο.
Οι λάμπες δεν καίγονται εύκολα μόνο αν σπάσουν ή ραγίσουν λόγω εξωτερικής πίεσης ή αν μείνουν μόνιμα αναμένες για μεγάλο διάστημα (πράγμα που το κύκλωμά σου δεν βλέπω να το επιτρέπει).

Μπορείς να μετρήσεις και το μ/ς έναυσης ωμικά μήπως έχει κοπεί κάποιο από τα άκρα του επίσης από εξωτερική πίεση.
Το πρόβλημα δηλώνει κάποια διακοπή είτε στο κύκλωμα έναυσης είτε κάπου αλλού.

Τώρα υπάρχουν και παραπέρα έλεγχοι αλλά όλοι πρέπει να γίνουν υπό τάση!!!
Το σχέδιο που έκανα δεν σε βοηθάει καθόλου;   :Rolleyes: 

Είσαι σε θέση ή θα υπάρξουν κακές εμπειρίες, μέρες που έρχονται;  :Confused1:  
Αυτό το λέω γιατί στη προσπάθεια ελέγχου μπορεί να υπάρξει εκκένωση στις λάμπες και από αντίδραση (δηλ να τρομάξεις όπως είναι φυσικό) τα χέρια σου να ακουμπίσουν σε μη επιτρεπτά σημεία!   :W00t:  

Έλεγξε με προσοχή αυτά που σου γράφω και τα ξαναλέμε.   :Blink: 

Ακόμη και τα παραπάνω που σου έγραψα αν επιχειρήσεις να ξέρεις ότι

* Προσοχή χρειάζεται οποσδήποτε ακόμη κι όταν αποσυνδέεις την τροφοδοσία! Οι πυκνωτές δεν εκφορτίζουν πλήρως!*

gep58

----------


## d.r soutras

Φίλε gep58 όλα τα εξαρτήματα της πλακέτας (αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές, τρανζίστορ, θυρίστορ, δίοδοι) εκτός απο τον trigger transformer μετρήθηκαν κ είναι οκ, κάποια αλλάχτηκαν κιόλας. 

Τάση έρχεται γύρω στα 300 με 350V (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) άρα οκ. Είμαι 99% σίγουρος ότι φταίει ο μ/τ έναυσης, το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι δεν ξέρω τα στοιχεία του για να τον αντικαταστήσω. 

Έχω βρεί διάφορα άλλα xenon strobe κυκλώματα αλλά οι τιμές στον μ/τ αλλάζουν απο 4kV έως 6kV κ δεν μπορώ να αποφάσισω για τι μ/τ θα ψάξω!

Η υψηλή τάση "είναι" για το αέριο της λάμπας, το voltage στο κύκλωμα πιστεύω πως είναι σωστό αλλά δεν λειτουργεί σωστα ο μ/τ για να δημιουργηθει ο σπινθηρισμός στις λάμπες. Αν βάλω μ/τ με μεγαλύτερο απο 6kV λες να χουμε πρόωρη Ανάσταση;;;

Δείτε ενα σχετικο link http://amglo.com/trigger_transformers.html

----------


## d.r soutras

Παίδες βοήθεια! Που θα βρώ trigger transformer στο εμπόριο;;; Έχει κανείς σας καμια ιδέα;;; Βρήκα απο το ebay αλλα το παληκάρι δεν στέλνει στο Ελλάντα!
Λινκ ebay

----------


## gep58

Φίλε d.r soutras,
επανέρχομαι γιατί φαίνεται από τα γραφόμενά σου



> Είμαι 99% σίγουρος ότι φταίει ο μ/τ έναυσης...


ότι δεν έχεις ολοκληρώσει τους ελέγχους για να πεις με σιγουριά ότι φταίει ο trigger transformer.
Πρώτα-πρώτα, *έκανες τον παρακάτω έλεγχο και τι βρήκες από τις μετρήσεις;*



> Μπορείς να μετρήσεις και το μ/ς έναυσης ωμικά μήπως έχει κοπεί κάποιο από τα άκρα του επίσης από εξωτερική πίεση.


Εγώ προσπαθώ να σε βοηθήσω ακολουθώντας τις κινήσεις που θα έκανα ο ίδιος. Αν δεν θέλεις, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, να κάνεις αυτά που σου γράφω και να ενημερώνεις για το αποτέλεσμα, μπορείς να μου πεις να σταματήσω.
Καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με μπαταρία αλλά με υψηλή τάση! 
Επομένως θεωρώ, ότι οι όποιες μετρήσεις και έλεγχοι πρέπει να γίνουν προσεκτικά και βήμα-βήμα για να μην έχουμε δυσάρεστες "εκφορτίσεις".

Είναι καλύτερα πιστεύω να εξαντλήσουμε όλες τις περιπτώσεις της αιτίας παρά να ψάχνεις για τον μ/στή που σίγουρα δεν βρίσκεται εύκολα και στο τέλος να αποδειχθεί ότι φταίει κάτι άλλο.
Όλα αυτά σου τα λέω από την εμπειρία μου σ΄αυτά τα κυκλώματα, γιατί στα περ. δέκα χρόνια που ασχολήθηκα με επισκευές επαγγελματικών photoflash (φοτητών και studio) δεν έτυχε ποτέ να αλλάξω αυτό το εξάρτημα λόγω βλάβης του. Μία ή δύο φορές αν θυμάμαι είτε από πτώση είτε από ξένο χέρι είχαν κοπεί τα άκρα τους τα οποία ξανακόλλησα και λειτούργησαν κανονικά.
Τώρα αν είσαι τόσο... τυχερός και αποδειχθεί ότι είναι κατεστραμμένος... τι να πω.

gep58

----------


## d.r soutras

> Εγώ προσπαθώ να σε βοηθήσω ακολουθώντας τις κινήσεις που θα έκανα ο ίδιος. Αν δεν θέλεις, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, να κάνεις αυτά που σου γράφω και να ενημερώνεις για το αποτέλεσμα, μπορείς να μου πεις να σταματήσω.


Όχι φίλε gep58 δεν τίθεται λόγος, η βοήθεια σου είναι πολύ σημαντική για εμένα κ το εκτιμώ ιδιαιτέρως.
Ξαναμέτρησα τους πυκνωτές κ τις λάμπες, όπως ηταν αναμενόμενο ίδια τάση μεταξύ ζευγαριού πυκνωτή κ λάμπας. Ο πυκνωτής που είναι διπλα στο logo CHROMO παίρνει τάση 330V ενώ ο άλλος 310V. Μέτρησα τον μ/τ κ μόνο τα διαγώνια ποδαράκια του συνδέονται με ένδειξη 55 - 60Ω. Τα υπόλοιπα ποδαράκια δεν επικοινωνούν. Μπορεί η περιέλιξη του μ/τ να είναι τοσο μικρή ωμικά έτσι ώστε οι μετρήσεις σε αυτόν να είναι ορθές;; "Λίγο δύσκολο ε;;;" Για να είμαι ειλικρινής έχει φάει μια σαβούρα η συσκευή κ ο μ/τ στο ένα ποδαράκι του στην βάση έχει ένα μικρό ρήγμα. 
Παραθέτω φοτό για να καταλάβετε.

----------


## kx5

Αν τα άλλα δυο ποδαράκια δε παρουσιάζουν αντίσταση με κανένα από τα 4 τότε έχεις κάψει τύλιγμα. 
Τέτοιο μ/σ θα βρεις σίγουρα στο Φανό. Νομίζω ότι είναι κοινός για όλες τις λάμπες. Ίσως να τον βρεις με τρεις ακροδέκτες, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα συνδεθεί χωρίς πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμά σου.

----------


## d.r soutras

Σ'ευχαριστώ kx5 ναι δεν επικοινωνούν τα άλλα ποδαράκια σε ολους τους συνδυασμούς. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα κ με 3 ποδαράκια να είναι αφού τα 2 ποδαράκια είναι στο ίδιο pad στην πλακέτα. Αύριο πρωί στον Φάνο.

----------


## gep58

> Μέτρησα τον μ/τ κ μόνο τα διαγώνια ποδαράκια του συνδέονται με ένδειξη 55 - 60Ω.


τώρα πρέπει να ελέγξεις ωμικά το 3ο pin (αυτό που δεν έχει σχέση με τα προηγούμενα) με το καλωδιάκι που βγαίνει από την αντίθετη πλευρά. Πρέπει να βρεις μια ένδειξη μερικών εκατοντάδων Ωhms ή και ΚΩ.
Αν υπάρχει, είσαι εντάξει και θα προχωρήσουμε παραπέρα...

gep58

----------


## d.r soutras

Οχι gep58 δεν ενώνεται κανένα ποδαράκι της βάσης με το καλωδιάκι που βγαίνει από την αντίθετη πλευρά.

----------


## d.r soutras

Τζίφος, αγόρασα τον μ/τ απο τον Φάνο, ερχονται οι ίδιες τάσεις στις λάμπες αλλα απο φλας μηδέν. Τον ρώτησα τα χαρακτηριστικά για τον μ/τ, μου είπε πως δεν ξέρει κ ότι όλα τα strob κυκλώματα χρησιμοποιούν αυτόν τον μ/χ.
Επίσης μου έδωσε μαζί με τον μ/χ μία λαμπίτσα που δεν ήξερε τον λόγο ύπαρξη της. Επισυνάπτω φότο. Σε μέγεθος είναι σίγουρα μικρότερος απο τον καμμένο. Απο το μέγεθος της λαμπίτσας θεωρώ ότι δίνει λιγότερα kV από θα θέλαμε....

----------


## d.r soutras

Τρίμερ: 1ΜΩ
Thyristor: MCR 100-8
Leaded Thyristor UJT: 2N4871

Όντως οι μ/τ είναι διαφορετικοί. Επισυνάπτω φότο κ σχεδιάγραμμα.

Κ οι 2 μ/τ έχουν μετρηθεί ωμικά σε όλες τις κλίμακες κ σε όλους τους συνδυασμούς (στα ποδαρακια τους).

----------


## gep58

dr_soutras,

κατ΄αρχή το θεωρητικό διαφοροποιείται κάπως με τα στοιχεία των υλικών που έδωσες, όμως ο μ/στής κάνει και τον τοποθετείς κανονικά (μην ξεχνάς το καλωδιάκι).

Ακολούθησε *με προσοχή* τα παρακάτω βήματα 
Πρέπει να μετρήσεις την τάση μεταξύ Α-Κ του MCR100-8. Θα πρέπει να βρεις περ. 100V...300V (δεν ξέρω την αντίσταση με το ? πάνω από το thyristor).
Αν βρεις ελάχιστη, αφού εκφορτίσεις τους πυκνωτές, βγάλε το thyristor από τη πλακέτα και ξαναμέτρα στα ίδια σημεία.
Αν έχεις τα 300V το thyristor είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο. Άλλαξέ το.
Αν όχι μέτρησε το σημείο πριν την αντίσταση με το ? (δεν μου έγραψες πόσα KΩ είναι) και το Κ του thyristor.
Αν έχεις τα 300V, εκφόρτισε τους πυκνωτές, και μέτρα ωμικά την αντίσταση σηκώνοντας το ένα άκρο της από το τυπωμένο. 
Αν βρεις διακοπή ή πολύ μεγάλη αντίσταση άλλαξέ την.
Αν είναι ok, αφαίρεσε το πυκνωτή 0μ1 630V και μέτρα μεταξύ Α-Κ του MCR100-8.
Πρέπει μετά από αυτό το βήμα να έχεις τη τάση. Άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή.
Δεν υπάρχει άλλη περίπτωση αστοχίας εξαρτήματος που να μη φέρνει τη τάση στα σημεία Α-Κ. Μένει μόνο κάποια διακοπή στους διαδρόμους του χαλκού ή κακή κόλληση.

Αν η τάση αυτή υπάρχει από την αρχή, βραχυκύκλωσε στιγμιαία (ένα τακ) τα Α-Κ του thyristor. Πρέπει να έχεις εκκένωση!
Πρόσεξε γιατί μπορεί να σε τρομάξει και να ακουμπίσεις κάπου το χέρι σου από αντίδραση!

Κάνε αυτά και βλέπουμε, γιατί υπάρχουν κι άλλα βήματα.
Θέλω να μου δώσεις τη τιμή της αντίστασης με το ? και της zener.

gep58

----------

